# Hourly wage?



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

What's your hourly wage?

Poll options in US dollars. Currency converter here: http://www.xe.com/


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

0.00 unemployed


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have a job


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Working is for slaves. I don't want to be a slave.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I make about $17.50/hr


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where is the "they call me El Presidente" option?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ShinAkuma said:


> Working is for slaves. *I don't want to be a slave.*


Me either....but I also don't want to be homeless...lol.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

£6.11, which converts into $9.26.

Minimum wage is £5.80 here, but it's going up to £5.93 in October.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm on minimum wage here it is 8.50 in euro


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I picked other, as doing nothing fails to come with wages. I've been doing nothing from May 1995 till July 9, 2010 thus far, so a mere 182 months.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

23.08 CAD which is 22.38 USD at present.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

We don't have a minimum wage system here, that is why it is way too low when compared to other countries.

I am seriously embarrassed to state the amount here and I can tell you it's option one I'd have to choose.

Damn blood-sucking corporate-running country.

But taxes are not as expensive, so it balances everything out I guess.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hot Chocolate said:


> We don't have a minimum wage system here, that is why it is way too low when compared to other countries.
> 
> I am seriously embarrassed to state the amount here and I can tell you it's option one I'd have to choose.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, where do you live?


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

$8.25 usd. >.>


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where do you live?


Singapore...


----------



## Frequency (May 17, 2010)

My salary translates to a little over 35 USD per hour.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's never enough. I think I would be happy making $60k.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Not employed at the moment. But at my previous job, I made 3.25 an hour, plus _maybe_ like 2-5 dollars total per day in tips (my boss kept the rest.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

$8.25 at grocery store job
$10.65 at casino job

Yeah I'm poor, lol.


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

$16.50 with decent benefits. I could be earning several dollars more if I wasn't terrified of answering calls from patients (or making outbound calls). This is one of the main things I hate about social anxiety, it highly limits career advances I wish I could make.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

-100 dollar per/hour


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Ai said:


> Not employed at the moment. But at my previous job, I made 3.25 an hour, plus _maybe_ like 2-5 dollars total per day in tips (my boss kept the rest.)


Wait, what? I thought waiters and waitresses kept their tips for themselves. I didn't know you guys had to give your tips to the boss....what type of bs is that?? You guys earn those tips, so that doesn't sound fair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

LadyApathy said:


> Wait, what? I thought waiters and waitresses kept their tips for themselves. I didn't know you guys had to give your tips to the boss....what type of bs is that?? You guys earn those tips, so that doesn't sound fair.


They're supposed to and customers tip with that purpose in mind. It's pretty illegal, in fact, for him to have taken them (especially since he wasn't making up the difference between my wage and federal minimum, which is the bull**** point behind the tipping system.) But I was working under the table (as a favor to him and his wife, no less) and he therefore knew I couldn't actually do anything about it. So. :/

The whole situation was ridiculous.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I make $10.17 an hour but I don't always get a lot of hours at work. During the holidays I get a lot of hours but not during the rest of the year. I need to find a new job that gives me consistent hours but I really wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

After taxes what I make is $5.30/h


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

nubly said:


> It's never enough. I think I would be happy making $60k.


You could always go back to school or get more certification to make that extra whatever K you need to hit 60. Seems like a big goal of yours.

Though it looks like the big jobs that pay that much are either in management or policy making. Maybe insurance specialist? I know computer programming is big money.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

coeur_brise said:


> You could always go back to school or get more certification to make that extra whatever K you need to hit 60. Seems like a big goal of yours.
> 
> Though it looks like the big jobs that pay that much are either in management or policy making. Maybe insurance specialist? I know computer programming is big money.


My employer has positions that make 60k which I'm studying for.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Damn, some ballerz (assuming they're not lying).

$10 for me. But as I don't drive, I don't have a car payment, car insurance bills, gas, etc. So I'm able to save up. One of the little perks of not driving, I guess.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

$9.50 at the job I'm about to leave. $12 at my new one. 

I'm about to start nursing school so I guess eventually that'll pay well but honestly I live in a little studio apartment and it's more than enough. I mean I couldn't live here without my boyfriend's help too but I guess my worry is that I'll have more money in the long run but won't be as happy??? I dunno. It'll probably all be fine lol. I'm just really worried about what's to come. It's going to be very difficult.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> $9.50 at the job I'm about to leave. $12 at my new one.


$9.50 as a kitchen manager?



> I guess my worry is that I'll have more money in the long run but won't be as happy???


That statement speaks volume. Makes you think.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> $9.50 as a kitchen manager?
> 
> That statement speaks volume. Makes you think.


I never did get promoted. I did the work of a KM for months but we had so many problems at the store that I never could get all of my training done and officially be promoted. Then I found out I got into nursing school and I told them they should just start training someone else and I went back to being a crew member. I would have made $13 as KM.

Yeah, I think I'm just worried about school because like of course I'm worried about passing and all that but I'm also wondering how much my anxiety will get in the way. And it's just really expensive. I just hope I don't **** it up. Or end up doing okay but hating it??? I think it's a good career but I'm mainly doing it for my mom and for my boyfriend. I want to make them proud. I dunno if that's the "right" thing to do but it's the only thing that motivates me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> I never did get promoted. I did the work of a KM for months but we had so many problems at the store that I never could get all of my training done and officially be promoted. Then I found out I got into nursing school and I told them they should just start training someone else and I went back to being a crew member. I would have made $13 as KM.
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm just worried about school because like of course I'm worried about passing and all that but I'm also wondering how much my anxiety will get in the way. And it's just really expensive. I just hope I don't **** it up. Or end up doing okay but hating it??? I think it's a good career but I'm mainly doing it for my mom and for my boyfriend. I want to make them proud. I dunno if that's the "right" thing to do but it's the only thing that motivates me.


Oh ok

Yeah go for it, hell if things don't work out you will still have options of jobs like these. Can't lose.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

$300 per ounce -- oh sh*t...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

NoEgo said:


> $300 per ounce -- oh sh*t...


Oh I'm telling the policeman


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I work 7hrs and get paid 100 bucks but i only work like a couple of days a weeek.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

$10/hour, 40 hours a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Minimum wage, basically. Feels like slave labor :<


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

too low.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm self-employed. I make about $1-2 CAD for every hour I work, w/o benefits. And then I have to give part of that to the govt in taxes.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

~$34 hr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

truant said:


> I'm self-employed. I make about $1-2 CAD for every hour I work, w/o benefits. And then I have to give part of that to the govt in taxes.


:hug



AussiePea said:


> ~$34 hr.


Under 30 and rich, congrats bro.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

$15 a hour


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> :hug
> 
> Under 30 and rich, congrats bro.


Australians have bloated wages because cost of living is so high.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

batman can said:


> Australians have bloated wages because cost of living is so high.


Blast from the past, you haven't posted in awhile..........but hmm ok I was like damn that is a lot, lol.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

10 an hour, same as it's been since I started almost four years ago.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

$10.50


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Around $17, working part-time. Which is a little less than I used to get at my previous job. Then again I am much happier where I am now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rabidfoxes said:


> Around $17, working part-time. Which is a little less than I used to get at my previous job. Then again I am much happier where I am now.


Wow that is a lot for just part time. Congrats.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9.50 an hour + tips which fluctuate between 5-20$ an hour depending on the day of the week and time of day. I'd say it averages out to be around 18-20$ an hour.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

$10.50 an hour. sob
@ the two people making >$50/hr


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

regimes said:


> $10.50 an hour. sob
> @ the two people making >$50/hr


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

$25 AUD, which is $18.59 USD

But once you factor in higher cost of living, the actual 'value' I get is equivalent to $16.23 USD

http://salaryconverter.nigelb.me/

There's a simple calculator non US people can use to find your currency's equivalent purchasing power in USD


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Red October said:


> $25 AUD, which is $18.59 USD
> 
> But once you factor in higher cost of living, the actual 'value' I get is equivalent to $16.23 USD
> 
> ...


Cool site, in usd mine converts to 65k annual. Good on expensive Australia.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Wow that is a lot for just part time. Congrats.


Dude, it's the same hourly pay for full-time and part-time  Or, usually is. Or, I've just been lucky? You tell me.

But yes, it's miles from what I used to earn (under $9?). I'm usually scraping about as it is still a full-time life on a part-time wage, but things could be much worse.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

rabidfoxes said:


> Dude, it's the same hourly pay for full-time and part-time  Or, usually is. Or, I've just been lucky? You tell me.
> 
> But yes, it's miles from what I used to earn (under $9?). I'm usually scraping about as it is still a full-time life on a part-time wage, but things could be much worse.


Yeah I guess so just don't know too many jobs part time that offer that. Like usually its only full time positions opened for that amount. Like most higher end jobs are full time positions only from what I see......never really had one so idk.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

The highest wage I ever made was 15 dolllars an hour. 
That is not a lot of money... but I live in Florida and wages here are really low compared to other parts of the USA 

So well I have never really made any real money in life 
Like i have never made good money where I could have all the finer things in life. 
NOPE not me. I have been living off of limited income for a long time. 

most of my adult life I made usually 10 or 12 dollars an hour


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At my last job, $28 per hour. Hoping I get more at the next job.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I guess so just don't know too many jobs part time that offer that. Like usually its only full time positions opened for that amount. Like most higher end jobs are full time positions only from what I see......never really had one so idk.


Perhaps here I should clarify that where I live my part-time wage would translate into a room within a shared apartment in an average part of town. I'm currently renting a one-bed with my partner but we can only do this because my rent is about 50% (or less, depends whom you ask) of the market rate. I would guess the standard of living is better where you are?

I have heard that some study revealed part-timers to receive a lower full-time equivalent wage than full-timers, but I haven't experienced this myself. Yes, there are fewer well-paid jobs, and some jobs are unavailable at all, but I have always received what other employees did. Again, could be because it's a big city with a very fast-changing job market?

Idk. Some months I dumpster-dive for food, some months roll around in a moderate amount of fat. If I had it up to me, I would pay for the jobs no one wants the most, and the jobs everyone wants the least. The remainder of the jobs could be paid the same for all involved


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

What's a good living wage for California. I'm going to get $16 an hour which sounds good to me but I think to be comfortable you need around $20-30 per hour?


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

$20 an hr in a grocery store.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Red October said:


> $25 AUD, which is $18.59 USD
> 
> But once you factor in higher cost of living, the actual 'value' I get is equivalent to $16.23 USD
> 
> ...


That explains why I don't see AUS being used as an example to raise the min wage anymore.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Around $21.00 per hour. Pretty good wage for these parts.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

$20 an hour at a blue collar job with a high school education.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Not employed currently. 

Previous job: about $36/hr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Not employed currently.
> 
> Previous job: about $36/hr.


Jesus, were you a doctor or something? What happened?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Jesus, were you a doctor or something? What happened?


Lol nah, just a part-time inspector. I decided to go back to school, and needed to focus all of my time on studying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Lol nah, just a part-time inspector. I decided to go back to school, and needed to focus all of my time on studying.


Like inspect restaurants and stuff? School? With that type of money you set girl, lol.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I do alright. Actually it isn't enough, trying so hard to get a 2nd job. I was close, had 3 jobs on the table, and ended getting none of them. Filling out long *** applications and online profiles, one employer I had to pay for the drug test(plus gas going to interview). Complete waste(that one employer I just mentioned, said she would refer me to another...got nothing though). But back the my wage. It's decent, I thought it was a good wage(its not bad) but really back in the days they just were not paying me enough. One job I had for nearly 5 years, I think my final wage there was 13 an hr.....for all the work I did there, should of been 16-20 an hr at least. Pretty embarrassing how low my current job used to pay me, with my rehire(now fulltime and more job responsibilities), finally paying me a decent wage.

I was a dumb kid back in those days. Just work my *** off(Work 2 jobs, trying get a 3rd or a better to replace job 1 or 2)and they can pay me whatever. Yeah never again. From mid '13 I started getting paid more on par on what I should be getting. And it will keep rising! Which in retrospect it has but 05-13 it was pretty stagnant just went up a couple dollars. No more stagnation and lower wages. Rise, growth, I always been serious about my career, it's about time I really do something about it.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I just checked and I make $12 an hour. I actually thought it was more than that. lol But it's full time and I make pretty big bonuses each month if I don't have any issues so it's not too bad. Also I have been working overtime I lot lately because I get bored at home anyway so I have been making some money for that.

It's not a big deal right now because I still live at home. So aside from my personal bills which aren't that high other than car insurance, and a little rent money to my parents each month, I put as much as I can in the bank. I do make a few big purchases here and there like a new pair of shoes or something once in a while but I don't spend much money.

My dream is to be able to save enough for a big down payment on a nice house that I can spend the rest of my life living in, then buy it and move there. But that sounds really bad I know, and not likely to happen. It would take forever, especially given that the kind of house I want cost around $150,000 now, and will probably keep going up.

At my last job I just barely made over minimum wage. They kept trying to get me a raise but it didn't happen. They did a Christmas bonus there but not for anything else.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Like inspect restaurants and stuff? School? With that type of money you set girl, lol.


Inspecting condos (working alongside realtors and contractors). Lol, the pay was good and I appreciated the fact that I got to work alone most of the time, but I didn't like the fact that I wasn't being "mentally stimulated." The work was pretty mundane, so I went back to school in the hopes of switching to a more challenging and interesting career. I could always go back to the inspecting business part-time, but I've been looking for more work experience relating to my studies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Inspecting condos (working alongside realtors and contractors). Lol, the pay was good and I appreciated the fact that I got to work alone most of the time, but I didn't like the fact that I wasn't being "mentally stimulated." The work was pretty mundane, so I went back to school in the hopes of switching to a more challenging and interesting career. I could always go back to the inspecting business part-time, but I've been looking for more work experience relating to my studies.


Hmm ok, I might have to look into this though. :laugh:


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I make $13/hr currently at my job. I work full time 40 hours a week. However, when calls are longer and I stay after hours, my salary for any time over 40 hours jumps to $19.50/hr. Also whenever I work on holidays or if I chose to work more hours post 40, it's also $19.50/hr.

My salary is thus $13/hr (first 40 hours) + $19.50/hr (for any time post 40 hours)


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm ok, I might have to look into this though. :laugh:


Yes, you should. :grin2: It's a great job for people with SA and no college degree / certificate needed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yes, you should. :grin2: It's a great job for people with SA and no college degree / certificate needed.


Shhhhhh! Don't let the rest of the forum know, lol.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

$45/hr as a software developer


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

$20-some/hr. at my full-time job (plus I typically work about 8-10 hrs. overtime each week)
More at my part-time (on-call) job, but sometimes I don't get called out there for months

I'd love to swap the two.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

$12 an hour as an assistant manager. It's so embarrassing and not enough. I'm poor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ wow you guys make a lot....I might just be poor idk.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

With our craptacular conversion rate it's about $15USD...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Yes, you should. :grin2: It's a great job for people with SA and no college degree / certificate needed.


This sounds interesting, so do the buyers call you up prior to finalizing the purchase of a condo and have you inspect the condition of it(like condition of electrical,roof,plumbing etc.)? Or am I thinking of another inspector job lol what's the official title of the job? Sorry if these are studpid questions but I'm quite interested


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

HenDoggy said:


> This sounds interesting, so do the buyers call you up prior to finalizing the purchase of a condo and have you inspect the condition of it(like condition of electrical,roof,plumbing etc.)? Or am I thinking of another inspector job lol what's the official title of the job? Sorry if these are studpid questions but I'm quite interested


Yes. I inspected rentals, so in addition to the plumbing, electricity, A/C, etc., I had to make sure there were enough adequate supplies such as toilet paper, soap, and towels lying around in the correct areas.


----------

